# Hillbilly Degree



## Blake Bowden (Sep 17, 2016)

Saw this on a vehicle last week


----------



## Bloke (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Companion Joe (Sep 18, 2016)

That's common in our area. It's one of the Shrine units. I don't know anything about it other than that. I don't belong to the Shrine.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 18, 2016)

I looked it up and apparently its the only Shrine unit that donates 100% of its money to the Shrine Hospitals.  After operating costs everything goes to the hospital.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2016)

They have those around here every so often.


----------



## Companion Joe (Sep 18, 2016)

Of course, here in East Tennessee, they're all hillbilly degrees!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 18, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> I looked it up and apparently its the only Shrine unit that donates 100% of its money to the Shrine Hospitals.  After operating costs everything goes to the hospital.


Note sure that's right - wouldn't each unit make that decision? We don't have units here cause it was decided (by us) we're too small - but I think that was a mistake... 100% of our income "after costs" being the usual like rent and food goes to benevolent activities  for kids health


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 18, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Of course, here in East Tennessee, they're all hillbilly degrees!


Lol....same here.


----------



## cemab4y (Sep 20, 2016)

I took the hillbilly degree at Aladdin Shrine in 1990.  My wife also joined. We joined "Clan 9" and "Outhouse 8".  The individual hillbilly units at the various Shrine centers are called "outhouses".
The motto is "Honor the cob, respect the crescent upon the door".


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 23, 2016)

I've heard of it before, but never pursed to find out about it...


----------

